# Wlure.com ?



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Has anyone tried out any of there lures? I bought a bunch to paint and im concerned about how well they track for how cheap they are. Any feed back would b greatly appreciated. Thx


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I got an order a few months ago and that was my concern but after testing the ones I have they work fine.You may have to play with the line tie eye so they track straight but that is normal.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I also had bought some. It takes about 2 weeks to get them but the blanks are not bad. Like the Mark the Shark said you may have to tune a few. I bought the deep cranks and the crawfish and they run pretty good. They others I bought I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Thx guys i feel alittle better now.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I ordered 50 of the reefrunner knockoffs. 40 were good, but had to be cleaned up a bit with a sharp knife and some steel wool. 10 were trash, unusable. Still a really good deal however. They came faster than I thought they would, 8 or 9 days I think. Paint up pretty well, haven't used them yet, they should be fine.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL just make sure you know when Chinese New year is. It was in February and slowed my shipment by 10 days lol... the whole country shuts down.


----------

